# Voigtlander Bessamatic Collection



## dinodan (Aug 28, 2008)

I just received the latest piece, a Dynarex 100mm 1:4.8 in absolute 'as new' condition that I found on Ebay. (I had been looking for the "right" one for a long time.) I thought I'd celebrate by showing off my collection and sharing it with the group.

The camera was purchased new by my father in Switzerland in 1962, has recently had its every-10-year service, and works beautifully. The two lenses marked with an * were owned by my father. Everything else has been acquired by me (mostly on Ebay), including the Voigtlander custom Bessamatic camera bag. I think only the Septon 50mm 1:2 and Zoomar remain to be found. There's also a Super-Dynarex 200mm, but the Tele-Xenar is very similar and covers that focal length.

These are not "display case queens". I really enjoy shooting with this equipment!

*Voigtlander Lenses*

Skoparex 35mm 1:3.4*
Color Skopar 50mm 1:2.8*
Dynarex 100mm 1:4.8
Super-Dynarex 135mm 1:4
Super-Dynarex 350mm 1:5.6

*Converted Retina Schneider-Kreuznach Lenses *

Retina-Tele-Arton 85mm 1:4
Tele-Xenar 200mm 1:4.8

Also assorted period filters, close-up lenses, books, right angle eyepiece, etc.


----------



## bigalbest (Aug 28, 2008)

That's a beautiful set, very nice. (drools)


----------



## compur (Aug 28, 2008)

Excellent collection!  

I sold a nice Zoomar recently but it was Exakta mount.


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 29, 2008)

Oooh! Nice!... :drooling excessively:


----------



## alexkerhead (Aug 30, 2008)

Nice stuff!


----------



## photographyaddict (Sep 19, 2008)

gotta love that vintage camera feel.


----------



## cameron yang (Sep 25, 2008)

It's very difficult to collect them all!!!!!!
Good lucky to you!!!!


----------

